# What is it?



## Clum (May 11, 2015)

My brother found it in Indiana Dunes somewhere. I thought maybe a jack king, but I'm probably way off base. It's just so small....


----------



## PunyTrout (Mar 23, 2007)

My buddy once boiled the jaw of a King salmon he caught using a large streamer. The hook was fully through the jaw bone. Once he extracted his prize from the pot he exclaimed, "_And Samson smote the Philistine with the jawbone of an ass!". _ 

It was pretty funny at the time. Guess you had to be there.


----------



## ReallyBigFish (May 8, 2014)

Pike? Walleye?


----------



## Clum (May 11, 2015)

ReallyBigFish said:


> Pike? Walleye?


I thought Pike at first but after looking at some pictures of pike, they have different mouths, almost shark like. Wide and rounder.


----------



## Grinnell (Nov 20, 2019)

Bowfin?


----------



## gatorman841 (Mar 4, 2010)

Clum said:


> My brother found it in Indiana Dunes somewhere. I thought maybe a jack king, but I'm probably way off base. It's just so small....
> 
> View attachment 845675


yes that’s a small kings mouth


----------



## 6Speed (Mar 8, 2013)

My Ex Wife's baby teeth...


----------



## Grinnell (Nov 20, 2019)

Rosemarys baby!


----------



## LGB (9 mo ago)

Bowfin as already noted


----------



## BelieveX (May 5, 2020)

Velociraptor!

Sent from my SM-G975U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## scrriverrat (Apr 19, 2019)

Baby T Rex


----------



## wpmisport (Feb 9, 2010)

Lizard of some sort


----------



## cireofmi (Feb 13, 2001)

Could be a partial from a snake.


----------



## Chessieman (Dec 8, 2009)

Man does that thing have some inter teeth!
If not for those I would say my old girlfriend when she was drinking.


----------



## roostersbane (Nov 22, 2005)

Dog found it on ludington beach. From sheep throat...shell crusher..??









Sent from my SM-G970U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Manolin (Feb 20, 2021)

Yes


----------

